
Ask HN: How do you handle 2-Factor Auth accounts while traveling abroad? - Abundnce10
I&#x27;m planning on traveling to Indonesia in a couple weeks and I won&#x27;t be able to receive text messages while I&#x27;m there. So, I&#x27;m wondering how I should go about logging in to certain accounts (Gmail, bank, etc.) that have 2FA enabled.<p>Do you have any advice on how I should go about this while I&#x27;m abroad?
======
smt88
Use an app instead of a phone: [https://help.github.com/articles/configuring-
two-factor-auth...](https://help.github.com/articles/configuring-two-factor-
authentication-via-a-totp-mobile-app/)

~~~
Abundnce10
Sweet! I'll use Google's Authenticator app. Thanks!

~~~
tony-allan
OK, that's Google covered!

What about other websites?

~~~
smt88
It's not just for Google.

Google Authenticator works for any site that supports app-based 2FA. Please
read the article I linked to.

